# Cedar Porch Column - Why is the cedar splitting?



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Cedar is notorious for splitting. One way to minimize the chances is to predrill all the holes for the nails.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

The guy used the wrong nails for the job overall and the wrong ones for cedar. See the discoloration of the wood around the nail heads. Wrong nails. The tannins in the cedar cause that. I use stainless steel in my nail gun with Cedar


----------



## cjaustin81 (Sep 4, 2014)

ryansdiydad said:


> The guy used the wrong nails for the job overall and the wrong ones for cedar. See the discoloration of the wood around the nail heads. Wrong nails. The tannins in the cedar cause that. I use stainless steel in my nail gun with Cedar


I did notice the discoloration and was thinking it was because he used non-stainless nails. Those should have been stainless at least. What kind of nails should I get to redo this? Is there a certain size I should try to go for? Or would I be better off with staples?


----------



## cjaustin81 (Sep 4, 2014)

Daniel Holzman said:


> Cedar is notorious for splitting. One way to minimize the chances is to predrill all the holes for the nails.


I was thinking about this, but isn't that typically done for screws? I'm just wondering if he should have used smaller size nails (brads for example) to do the post or staples.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

I've used 16g stainless steel finish nails in my nail gun without any issues with splitting.. I miter the corners glue em up all up real good. A couple nails along the edge to hold it all together.. 

But that's just me..


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The wood is also in direct contact with the slab which will cause it to rot.
No trim at the top of the boards to direct water away from behind the trim boards.
(Cove molding or base cap would be my choises.
Uneven drying cause wood to split.
That wood should have been sealed.


----------



## cjaustin81 (Sep 4, 2014)

joecaption said:


> The wood is also in direct contact with the slab which will cause it to rot.
> No trim at the top of the boards to direct water away from behind the trim boards.
> (Cove molding or base cap would be my choises.
> Uneven drying cause wood to split.
> That wood should have been sealed.


It got too cold to paint, so I was gunna let the cedar dry and paint it in spring. That's what the contractor suggested at least.

I wanted to put cove molding at the top, I actually bought some nice oak cove molding. Unfortunately the vertical post isn't perfectly square so when I set the cove molding on top, the reveal isn't even (left vs the right side)

You think the cracks on all 4 sides of the base are from uneven drying? The previous cedar base that was installed vertically never cracked and it was installed for a lot longer. I can dry a piece of cedar out during winter and install it in spring.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No way do you want to use any form of oak outside.
Little late now but if you where just going to paint it you could have used vinyl post and never had to paint it again.
They also could have cut that top piece at a 45 and not needed any trim.
If it was mine and I wanted a different finish I'd be using soild fence and siding stain not paint.
Paint peels, stain fades.


----------



## cjaustin81 (Sep 4, 2014)

joecaption said:


> No way do you want to use any form of oak outside.
> Little late now but if you where just going to paint it you could have used vinyl post and never had to paint it again.
> They also could have cut that top piece at a 45 and not needed any trim.
> If it was mine and I wanted a different finish I'd be using soild fence and siding stain not paint.
> Paint peels, stain fades.


I totally agree with the maintenance free option.

At this point though, I just want to finish it up. My options now are to use cedar again and install it differently or try and use a composite material that looks like cedar for the base (the stuff sold at box stores)?

If I was to use cedar I could try and bevel the top piece and even try and miter the sides for a finished look. I will have to buy a miter saw to do this. 

Attached is the oak cove molding before I had them redo the base. It just didn't look the best. Maybe the 45-degree bevel will be good, but it might also have the uneven part to deal with.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Cedar is fine.. I hate vinyl.. Vinyl fences vinyl posts.. Plastic.. Looks like plastic.. Feels like plastic.. Cheap long lasting plastic.. Low maintenance plastic.. Forget it

You could get yourself a solid stain.. and use that instead of paint.. 

You can rent a miter saw if you don't ever think you will use it again. I use mine all the time so for me it was worth buying and upgrading..


----------

